
Solving a Leafy Mathematical Mystery - lil-scamp
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/06/science/leaves-math-phyllotaxis.html
======
ahazred8ta
Also
[https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/06/190606150226.h...](https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/06/190606150226.htm)
with no paywall. "Mathematics of plant leaves: Unusual Japanese plant inspires
recalculation of equation used to model leaf arrangement patterns."
[https://doi.org/10.1371/journal.pcbi.1007044](https://doi.org/10.1371/journal.pcbi.1007044)

